# Calling All 'Would Be' Groomers!!!



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
Karen (Cockapoodledoo- with Rufus and Basil ) did a One day grooming course at Merrist Wood Agricultural College in Guildford yesterday. 
She (and Colin- Colpa with Betty, who also did it) was very impressed and has said that there is a possibility that if we can get 8 people together they may do a Cockapoo specific grooming day.
I have already booked to do the course on March 3rd next year but would really love to do it with other Cockapoo owners.
If anyone is interested could you please let me Or Karen know as she has kindly said that she will contact the organiser to try to arrange it if there is enough interest.
Her thread 'Grooming course Tomorrow' explains all about it in more detail.

Thanks loads

Pip X


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Pip

I'm going to book on the course for March next year but if there's a chance of doing a Cockapoo specific day then I would love to be included!

Thanks
H
x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Pip

Oakley is only 14 weeks so I don't know if there is an age restriction, but subject to dates I would be interested in attending a 'poo specific course


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Count me in. 

I've just checked and its an hour away from me in St albans.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would have definitely been interested but it's way too far for me to travel unfortunately, so will have to find one more local :/


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I am definitely interested and could easily get to Guildford. When would you be considering doing it? I would probably bring Bess so if it were a few months off that would be good as she is still quite young. Sue x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Me too. I'd love to do it. Benji is still very little but getting shaggier by the day! if it were in a few months, I'm sure he'll be ready for a trim. 
Meg x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

There seems to be good interest so far. I'll contact Dinah this week and see what she says. 

Karen x


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi I would definitely be interested. I am a groomer but there is no set way of grooming a Cockapoo. I have an idea how I will do it but it would be very interesting to do a day course.

I live in Roydon, Essex so could get there if it was on either a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday as I work Thursdays and Fridays.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

suerandall said:


> I live in Roydon, Essex so could get there if it was on either a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday as I work Thursdays and Fridays


I work Thursdays/Fridays too so couldn't make those days.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I could only make weekends as I work Mon to Fri at school.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

mariag said:


> I could only make weekends as I work Mon to Fri at school.


Weekends certainly would be easier ... the last one was at a weekend so maybe they all are(?)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm interested too  Could only do a weekend though.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think a Saturday is the only option for the day course on grooming your own dog. Dinah only works three days a week so hopefully I'll get hold of her soon.

Karen xx


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I would be interested in the day course if there were spaces available. I was going to enrol in one at a college in Writtle but it would be great to do one with all cockapoos.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I would have definitely been interested but it's way too far for me to travel unfortunately, so will have to find one more local :/


Bishop burton do the same sort of thing- i am going to go in the new year


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right, thanks for that  I hadn't started looking yet Katie, but I really do need to attend one, could maybe book for the same day & see some other cockapoos getting groomed haha  I will check it out, thanks x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes my daughter is dead keen to do this course- Guildford is very close to us.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. Guildford is very close for us too and would definitely interested in doing a course. If there are still spaces, please count us in. 

Thanks for letting us all know. 

Gemma


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry not to have posted my interest sooner but I'd be interested in joining the course. Hopefully it would give me the confidence to keep Lolly neat in between going to the groomers and save me a bit of money as she might not have to go so often then!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well there is definitely enough interest here to run a day course .....getting on for two! Bear with me and I'll get back with any possible details just as soon as I get hold of Dinah.

Karen xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Interested as well as I coukd only be in a room with other cockappos as allergic to most dogs


----------

